# western plow won't raise



## john35 (Feb 9, 2011)

just put new pump and motor on my older western plow. It is a unimount cable. I also drained the hydro lines and put all new atf in it. It angels left and right and down. It will not raise with the plow on,but once i take pressure off lift arm it goes up. I went on line got some information,but I'm only limited in my mechanical abilities. I guess it has to do with not alot of pressure to lift the wieght of the plow. PLEASE HELP!!!!! I also read about the lift adjustment screw and I could not get mine to turn,but if I did I would not know what to do with it.:realmad:


----------



## john35 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is john35 if you are out there and can answer my thread I would greatly appreciate it. It has taken me a couple of days to figure out how to post a thread. So please save me from losing my mind!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

remove the cover where the lift cable goes. pull the cable off and have someone run the control for up. now turn the valve all of the way to the up position. does it lift now? if not you have a pressure issue with the pump. if you have the new style pump, pressure adjustment is easy. if you have the flat face pump it is a little harder.


----------



## john35 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input I have to leave now but I would really like to talk to you more. I should be home around 9:30 I will check to see if you are still on then


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

john, call me in the am at the number on the facebook link.


----------

